# How much weight did you gain during pregnancy?



## janwa09 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi mothers! Just wondering how much you guys gained during your pregnancy and how much of it you have lost so far.  I am 33 weeks pregnant right now and so far (as of my last weigh in) I have gained 20 lbs and 3 oz...people are telling me that my weight gain isn't so much at all but I'm really worried that even if it's only a little..I might not be able to lose the weight at all yikes!! I still want to get into my skinny jeans!!  Last night I tried wearing one and they couldn;t even get past my knees..I almost cried lol.  I'm so jealous of some of the celebs I see in mags and how they're in fighting shape now just months after they gave birth--have you seen Brooke Burke???


----------



## glamqueen1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't worry about your weight! I gained about 10 kilo's, but they all came off again. Two good things that will help you to get back in shape: wear big, tight underpants, they will help the belly to get back in place, and breastfeed! Breastfeeding actually helps the body to get back in shape, and it costs so much energy to produce all that milk, any bodyfat you have will come off. Take care of yourself after giving birth, let your body heal, don't do any heavy work out! Your biggest enemy a year from now will be your sofa. Then you will have to find ways not to stay in it too much.


----------

